# Baby Dwarf Lops



## puppypals (Jul 11, 2008)

Is there anyone interested in a new additions they were born 5th May and are now ready to be re homed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

have u got any pics?


----------



## puppypals (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope these come through ok


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous. I've got six rescue bunnies (I had one when I went to volunteer at a rabbit rescue centre and six by the time I left) but no lops at all  I've been keeping my eye out at my local PAH where they have some rescue rabbits but they don't seem to have lops.

Whereabouts are you?

Lumpy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous. I've got six rescue bunnies (I had one when I went to volunteer at a rabbit rescue centre and six by the time I left) but no lops at all  I've been keeping my eye out at my local PAH where they have some rescue rabbits but they don't seem to have lops.
> 
> Whereabouts are you?
> 
> Lumpy


Theres loads of rescue lops here needing homes Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

lovely babies though


----------



## puppypals (Jul 11, 2008)

I live in Hoyland Barnsley


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

A bit far from Lumpland then 

Thanks for the link crofty. The rescue where I used to volunteer has closed down now so I can't get a lop from there.

Lumps


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> A bit far from Lumpland then
> 
> Thanks for the link crofty. The rescue where I used to volunteer has closed down now so I can't get a lop from there.
> 
> Lumps


If there is lop you like on the forum, people will help you travel them with a bunny run where people from the forum do a different stretch of the journey according to where they are, its great


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

What a lovely idea.

I had a look at the link the other evening and there was only one small lop in my county and the neighbouring one.

I then went onto look at the medium lops and found a picture of a bunny that didn't look like a lop at all and in another bunny's description it said how the rabbit had long pointy up ears!!! I thought a lop had lop ears?

I'm assuming I would be better off with a girl but I will start a separate thread rather than bunny-jacking this one

Lumps


----------

